# German banks that dont require 50/100k?



## JamesGG (8 Dec 2011)

Are there any that a non resident can open an A/C without 50 or 100k? Thanks.


----------



## 149oaks (8 Dec 2011)

I was in Frankfurt earlier this week and opened a DB 1yr Deposit A/C in the Airport Branch with less than €50k  but had an appointment made in advance. Also checked with the Santander Branch at the Airport and could have opened an a/c on the spot but had to have a current a/c opened first with a monthly €7 charge and a min balance of €1k all the time. Also checked with a Sparkasse in the city and could have opened a 1 yr Deposit a/c with €20k on the spot.


----------



## JamesGG (8 Dec 2011)

149oaks said:


> I was in Frankfurt earlier this week and opened a DB 1yr Deposit A/C in the Airport Branch with less than €50k  but had an appointment made in advance. Also checked with the Santander Branch at the Airport and could have opened an a/c on the spot but had to have a current a/c opened first with a monthly €7 charge and a min balance of €1k all the time. Also checked with a Sparkasse in the city and could have opened a 1 yr Deposit a/c with €20k on the spot.



Thanks.


----------



## JamesGG (8 Dec 2011)

149oaks said:


> I was in Frankfurt earlier this week and opened a DB 1yr Deposit A/C in the Airport Branch with less than €50k  but had an appointment made in advance. Also checked with the Santander Branch at the Airport and could have opened an a/c on the spot but had to have a current a/c opened first with a monthly €7 charge and a min balance of €1k all the time. Also checked with a Sparkasse in the city and could have opened a 1 yr Deposit a/c with €20k on the spot.



Thanks.


----------



## Pyrite-home (9 Dec 2011)

This may be a stupid question but like the banks here do you not need an address in Germany to have a bank account in Germany ?.


----------



## littletiger (9 Dec 2011)

I opened a savings account with Deutsche Bank.  I contacted the branch in advance and went in person. Address in Ireland,  No Charges, No Min deposit.


----------



## mcam (9 Dec 2011)

Can you give us the contact details for the bank ??????


----------



## Godfather (9 Dec 2011)

DKB, 1822direkt, Sparkassen Broker, Volkwagen Bank, Cortal Consors. I'm proud customer of all of them. Brendan, so sorry you closed my thread on german banks (the one with most replies in 2011?)


----------



## WinnieP (9 Dec 2011)

I tried opening a DKB one... sent all the info with a nice cover  letter in German with my reasons and the sizable amount I would deposit.. I got a call today from them, asked if she could speak English.. she said no... then she talked for about a min... to which I said "yes"... no idea what she was saying ... then she said goodbye... oh well, fingers crossed it was the application is being processed but probably was sorry you have to speak German.. being checking my email all day hoping they would send something to confirm either way... why did I do french in school!!!!

think I need to book some flights!!!


----------



## JamesGG (9 Jan 2012)

the few banks mentioned here told me to a big fat no. 100k minimum.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jan 2012)

Discussed at length in other threads.


----------

